# France from Poole ... Condor Ferries



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just looking to book our first ever trip to France. Living on the south coast as we do, and looking through all the options we have come up with using Condor Ferries route from Poole to St Malo.
Mid June booking with Condor direct the price would be £300 return.
Is this a good price & option? are there any discounts to be had ect?
We intend to aim for Bordeaux region over a total of 10 days

Brian & Lorraine

All help & Advise very warmly welcome \/


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Living in Guernsey we (at the moment) only have Condor as carriers so have no option. Your price is ok. For us, 2 persons and a van Gsy/St Malo
mid June would be £244.50 unless you are Frequent Traveller Card Holders. So that means that your cross channel trip (via Gsy) is only £55.50 return. If we book Gsy/Poole rtn we would pay about £300.
Wave as you go past. The trip from St Malo south is really good and straight forward. Dual carriageway to Rennes and Autoroute Nantes/Niort/Bordeaux. Enjoy the bridge at Nantes!!!!

Alan


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi brian 
as said to you at binton check the crossing times to and from france for a first time trip it may be better to go overnight that will give all day and lots of daylight to drive to your first c/site/stopover
also its a 2 day easy drive to the s/west coast of france 
also have a look at these web sites 
http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.sites-et-paysages.com
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/int/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm
ttp://driving.drive-alive.co.uk
http://www.ferryto.co.uk/ldline
have a good one
chapter (steve)


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Alan & Steve.
The crossing from Poole Steve is only around 5hrs as it's on a High Speed ferry and there is not a great choice of times anyway. but the late crossing arrives in St Malo late evening giving us a little time to find a nearby spot to park up for the night. If anyone knows such a place near of in St Malo that would be nice to know.

Also is there any discounts to be had booking though the clubs of CC etc
Were in no rush to get to the S/west coast so may just cruise down via the smaller roads and stop on the way.... Any good spots to recomend along the way?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"the late crossing arrives in St Malo late evening giving us a little time to find a nearby spot to park up for the night. If anyone knows such a place near of in St Malo that would be nice to know."

Brian or Lorraine,

Is this conveniently close enough?  Free overnight parking for motorhomes at Le Naye, just outside the port grounds. Turn right before you hit the roundabout, or go right around it (easier with a bigger van). I'm familiar with the other aires in and around St Malo should you have any particular one in mind; also the Cancale area.

Haven't used that ferry service. Thought about it recently, but opted for LD Lines Portsmouth to Le Havre to get us well down that French coast the early morning after we finished work, having enjoyed a good night's kip in a cabin. That for £300 saved us time (fixed fortnight limit), hassle and diesel for where we are heading, without Brittany's Portsmouth - St Malo extortionate summer prices of over double this sum.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*From Poole*

Hi

Have a look at www.transmancheferries.com - Dieppe/Newhaven

www.ldlines.com - Pompey and Newhaven to Le Havre

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New operator*



Cherekee said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Living in Guernsey we (at the moment) only have Condor as carriers so have no option. Your price is ok. For us, 2 persons and a van Gsy/St Malo
> mid June would be £244.50 unless you are Frequent Traveller Card Holders. So that means that your cross channel trip (via Gsy) is only £55.50 return. If we book Gsy/Poole rtn we would pay about £300.
> ...


Hi Alan

You may not be aware of this new ferry service

www.hdferries.com

The website is up and running and as far as I am aware, the vessel is "committed" to the route.

Russell


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

Would love to hear about good camping places in the Cancale area.

Hilary


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hilary,

Well it depends on what you mean by "good camping places", but if you are picking up on my "aires" word, there are 3 in Cancale, 2 at the top centre of this Google satellite image and one at bottom centre:
> Cancale aires Google maps <

Photos are in:
> Cancale aires photos <

Pic 1 shows there are lots of camp sites around (tent symbol), Pic 2 the Super-U aire including motorhome service point (under the "U" between the 2 vans) top-centre-left of the satellite image, Pics 3 to 5 the aire at centre-bottom of the image, with the view over Cancale harbour from a point closeby.

To obtain photos at the full camera resolution of 1.5 to 2 Mb, just click on the thumbnail and again on the slide image.

Dave


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you, Dave, for the very useful info.

Hilary


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

How about some good places to rest up for a couple of days near to
Le-Baule, Nantes, Le-Rochelle And Bordeaux.

Also whats the better of the books the Aires Guide or Camperstop?

Brian & Lorraine 8O


----------

